# Nipping turns to biting to hanging on for dear life...



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Help - Flossie (11.5 weeks) gets over excited for no reason and when she does she grabs anything she can - my jeans flare, jumper, sleeve, me, my hair and will not let go.

I am teaching 'wrong' and sometimes it works and she stops but mostly she is in such a state she just keeps tugging.

Please help. She is the same with the poo bags - they become a game of tug-o-war.

I have tried turning away and stopping still (sometimes if she has a sleeve I cant do that)

I have tried saying 'wrong' and pointing at the floor.

I have tried swapping me for a toy - sometimes it works.

Please help. My lovely clothes are now being destroyed and I am covered in bruises - not helped by my heart meds for my stent - but I look like Jon has been beating me up.

Other than that she is of course a delight but it is getting me down... thanks  Kate


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh you poor thing! As someone said earlier I DO think Cockapoo puppies are hard work compared to other breeds but don't worry it doesn't last forever and they are the best dogs ( once puppyhood is over) lol. I would keep doing as you are, consistency is key. Se must get no reward for her behaviour and just wear holey clothes for a few months, say you have a puppy, it explains everything! It's all normal and she will grow out of it, I promise


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes like Karen says lots of us have been through the same. Dexter used to hang onto my clothes when he was young and was very defiant when I told him off. Now he is the gentlest most obedient dog.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Often when they get really hyperactive and bitey, they are in fact over tired. Puppies need a huge amount of sleep - more than they realise!

A well rested puppy is usually a calmer puppy  

Keep in your head that you will come out of the other side. I totally had the puppy blues and found it really hard. Tilly is now 8 months old and life is so much easier!

X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I used a rope tug toy. The one I had had a handle. Lexi used to hang on and enjoyed being dragged around. Beemer likes to chase as I moved it around. From your puppies perspective you are way more fun than that toy that doesn't do anything but sit there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I feel for you, I really do, I've got a fair few holes in some of my clothes too, and like you, the poo-bags/paper I try to use to clean up/pick up are apparently THE most exciting things to grab onto, chew and try to swallow (according to my 2 anyway.) I find the over-excitable nipping hard too, when they are manic they play but bark and growl as they play, and my kids don't like it, I think it scares my youngest 2 (just gets on my oldest son's nerves.  ) 
Poo pups remind me of that nursery rhyme...*'there was a little girl, (poo,) who had a little curl, right in the middle of her forehead, when she was good, she was very, very good, but when she was bad she was horrid!'* 
I think if/when we can get through the puppy naughtiness, and out the other side, it will make us appreciate our dogs all the more.  
Hang in there, and thank heavens for ILMC forum!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I remember this with Ralph, he would make my then 3 year old cry, and he often went to nursery with a scratch or bruise (they must if thought we had a bit bull at home!)
As for clothes, as soon as I got in I would change to to old pj bottoms and an old lounging around sweatshirt. 
It does pass & like others have said when she does get over excited or gets in a frenzy , time out works a treat, if you crate her - perfect opportunity to put her in for time out and to calm down.
Just remember - when you get poo number 2 it's never as bad.. As they bite poo number 1 instead of you!! .....  x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

As the others have said, hang in there because these phases do Subside. Barney is nearly 7 months now and when he gets very excited he will still try a little nip. The difference is that he takes notice of the tone of my voice now and responds more readily when I change the tone. If he was so excited it was difficult to calm him down, I would do a time out in the laundry room (where he sleeps). That always has a sobering effect because he would much rather be in my company.
It will get better. Honestly.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

It does get better, honest!! Nellie was a horrendous hand biter. My youngest son had it the worst...his own fault though. We couldn't sit down and stroke her without our hands being attacked, it seemed constant. We tried everything to stop her but nothing worked. At about 4 months it seemed to start to get better and now at 6 and half months she will bite a little when really excited, usually late evening but it lasts for a couple of minutes then she curls up and goes to sleep


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Never thought about the sleep. Piper is 9 weeks and already starting with the biting. So far what has somewhat worked for me, is putting her in her crate for a time out. I have done the NO! real loud and seems to make it worse. And also putting the bitter apple on my hands. Still bits, so what I do is put her in the crate when the biting gets out of hand. I just place her in the crate which is normally in the living room or our office right now. 

We do this with our cat sometimes. She has her "devil" moments and starts biting. I just put her in the hangar for a "cool" off period. We let her back in later and she is back to her "normal" self. She likes it out in the hangar anyways...


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

I read somewhere that biting can be trained and it start with their co-siblings and mother. Pups play together of with mom but when someone is getting rough especially on biting mother or co-sibling with start the fight and stop the play to discourage the rough play. be consistent on ignoring her when she gets too excited stop playtime when she gets rough, good exercise and right chew toys or treats can help too.


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

Teddy seems to do this when either tired or hungry - usually just turn my back on him until he has calmed down and then give him a chewing toy - after this he is usually OK. He has just started digging in the garden and his whole supposedly apricot face is completely dark brown! Apart from this he is adorable - clean during the day and night, sits, stays and gives me his paw and plenty of kisses.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

LynP said:


> Teddy seems to do this when either tired or hungry - usually just turn my back on him until he has calmed down and then give him a chewing toy - after this he is usually OK. He has just started digging in the garden and his whole supposedly apricot face is completely dark brown! Apart from this he is adorable - clean during the day and night, sits, stays and gives me his paw and plenty of kisses.


Soooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

What a little yummy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a cute little baby!!!!! they are so darn cute to make up for the mischief that they cause


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know he's sweet when he's asleep..... 
Beautiful boy - he has a lovely happy (clean) face.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

LynP said:


> Teddy seems to do this when either tired or hungry - usually just turn my back on him until he has calmed down and then give him a chewing toy - after this he is usually OK. He has just started digging in the garden and his whole supposedly apricot face is completely dark brown! Apart from this he is adorable - clean during the day and night, sits, stays and gives me his paw and plenty of kisses.


How adorable!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

he's absolutely stunning and adorable


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

LynP said:


> Teddy seems to do this when either tired or hungry - usually just turn my back on him until he has calmed down and then give him a chewing toy - after this he is usually OK. He has just started digging in the garden and his whole supposedly apricot face is completely dark brown! Apart from this he is adorable - clean during the day and night, sits, stays and gives me his paw and plenty of kisses.


I LOVE this poo! His color is fab and look at those eyelashes! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robbosara (Nov 4, 2014)

He looks so like my Georgie and she is very bitey and jumps up and goes manic on walks finding it hard at the moment . She is 15 weeks old.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, another sleeping beauty  Georgie is gorgeous.
It is fine to be finding it hard - it is hard. Be kind to yourself, you are doing a good job.
It takes time and patience to train a puppy and it really is worth all the effort you put in, in the long run - at the time it just is hard work, relentless and may feel unrewarding. DO not give up  she'll get there!
Dot was (still can be) a yoyo when on the lead as she does horizontal leaps - easily to waist height and when she was younger she'd grab at the bottom of my fleece at the top of her leap ... As a puppy she was better if she was holding a fold of the lead - or a knotted sock... these days she is much, much better, but if she is having a mad day I let her hold her ball. Apparently if her mouth is full her paws weigh more and so stay closer to the ground - who'd have thought


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think the needing something in their mouths is a cocker thing.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> I think the needing something in their mouths is a cocker thing.


Then Maggie is a lot of cocker. Sticks, stones, snow balls, leaves, garbage, her leash. Have tried giving her a toy to carry but she's more interested it carrying everything else.


----------

